# Spanish: origin of "vale"



## ryandward

I am currently taking an Arabic class, and there is a lady from Iran who is in there with me, and she pronounces all of her "w" like "v", which seems to be common among Iranians. So, it got me to thinking, could "vale" be a foreign way of pronouncing "w allah"? "W allah" literally means "and God", but it is used very, very commonly as an interjection, similarly to "vale". I know Spain was run by Arabs for 700 or so years. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Perrito

It's an interesting idea but probably not, because the RAE says it's of Latin origin.  I imagine, vale comes from: Valer (to be worth).


----------



## ryandward

Yeah of course, that would be the obvious etymology


----------



## Outsider

There is no question that _vale_ as a form of the verb _valer_ (to be worth) traces back to Latin (<_valet, vale_). A more plausible question could be made about the interjection _¡vale!_ (meaning "alright!") Although I tend to suppose that this is no more than a reinterpretation of the same form of _valer_, you never know. It should be possible to search the corpus of Spanish texts for the first occurrences of this interjection. Does it show up during or after the Islamic period?...


----------



## ryandward

Outside, that was more my question. Since when people say vale it doesn't really seem to be etymologically or lexically related to 'valer'. It sounds like the Spaniards heard the Muslims say something and then tried to say it in their language.


----------



## Outsider

ryandward said:


> Since when people say vale it doesn't really seem to be etymologically or lexically related to 'valer'.


Why do you say that?



ryandward said:


> It sounds like the Spaniards heard the Muslims say something and then tried to say it in their language.


As I suggest, there is a simple way to check: look for the date of the first occurrences of this word in Spanish, in the sense you refer to. Another possibility is to look it up in an etymological dictionary: they often don't include interjections, but you might get lucky.


----------



## jmx

As far as I know, the use of "vale!" as roughly meaning 'OK' is:
 a) exclusive to Spain
 b) rather recent (old people usually dislike this expression)

So a connection to Arabic doesn't seem very likely to me.

(By the way, this thread should be moved to the 'Etymologies' forum)


----------



## Jay Lang

Hola,

¡Vale! usado como interjección, sigue viniendo del verbo valer. Valer significa entre otras cosas servir. O sea que decir ¡Vale!, equivale a decir: Sirve, funciona, es correcto, estamos de acuerdo.

No hay duda alguna.

Jay


----------



## earcut

> No hay duda alguna.


¿Cómo que no? Pongamos todas las cartas sobre la mesa y boca arriba. (Mi nick/mote para esta ocasión debería ser _prestidigitador_ o quizá _trilero_).

1.- 





> ojalá. (Del ár. hisp. law šá lláh, si Dios quiere).
> 1. interj. Denota vivo deseo de que suceda algo.



2.- 





> valer1. (Del lat. valēre).
> 1. tr. Amparar, proteger, patrocinar.
> ...
> 18. prnl. Dicho de una persona: Tener capacidad para cuidarse por sí misma. Mi abuelo todavía se vale muy bien.
> ...
> *vale*. 1. interj. U. para expresar asentimiento o conformidad.
> ...



3.- 





> vale1. (Del lat. vale, consérvate sano, 2.ª pers. de sing. del imper. de valēre, estar sano).
> 1. interj. U. alguna vez para despedirse en estilo cortesano y familiar.
> 2. m. desus. Adiós o despedida que se da a un muerto, o el que se dice al remate o término de algo. Vale último, postrero.



4.- 





> adiós. (De a Dios).
> 1. interj. U. para despedirse.
> 2. interj. U. para denotar que no es ya posible evitar un daño. ¡Adiós, lo que se nos viene encima!
> 3. interj. U. para expresar decepción. ¡Adiós, ya he perdido las llaves!
> 4. interj. U. para expresar incredulidad, desacuerdo o sorpresa.
> 5. m. Despedida al término de una conversación, misiva, etc.
> ...



Damas y caballeros, lo primero que me gustaría hacerles notar es que tenemos dos interjecciones (2 y 3) con la misma morfología y que responden a acepciones/significados completamente diferentes. ¡Tachán!

La Santa In¿qui?stit¿u/i?ción (léase Institución o ¿Inquistición?) atribuye el origen etimológico de vale(3) al latín. Yo me fío mucho de de las atribuciones etimológicas que hace la susodicha, mucho más que de los quesitos de _El Caserío_. Sin embargo nadie está libre de cometer errores.

No recuerdo haber escuchado o leído un uso de vale(3). Siempre vale(2) como en este contexto: _Bueno, vale, de acuerdo._ —_Te recuerdo Amanda_. No se molesten, no sale en la letra de la canción de Víctor Jara. Es algo que sólo unos pocos entenderán y ya me jode incomoda que lo entiendan—. vale(3) es una de esas acepciones que aún permanecen en el diccionario de la susodicha, pero están ausentes del baúl de los recuerdos de la mayoría de hablantes.



> I am currently taking an Arabic class, and there is a lady from Iran who is in there with me, and she pronounces all of her "w" like "v", which seems to be common among Iranians. So, it got me to thinking, could "vale" be a foreign way of pronouncing "w allah"? "W allah" literally means "and God", but it is used very, very commonly as an interjection, similarly to "vale". I know Spain was run by Arabs for 700 or so years.
> What do you all think?



Visto lo visto, como hipótesis es muy buena. La idea sería que en español/castellano antiguo habrían convivido dos formas que usarían el mismo concepto y se habrían usado para despedirse. Una derivada del latín, _a Dios_, _con Dios_ y otra del árabe _w allah_. Claro que para pasar del terreno de la hipótesis al de los hechos, sería necesario documentar la cuestión. Algo que reforzaría la hipótesis sería que en algún dialecto del árabe actual se use _w allah_ como fórmula de despedida.

Finalmente para ilustrar el peligroso terreno que se pisa en esto de la etimología, de _etimólogo_ a _timólogo_ solo dista una simplísima _e_ —mira tú que casualidad— _Del ár. hisp. law šá lláh_, ¿parece descabellado que la voz inglesa _law_ venga del árabe? Bueno del árabe quizá sí, pero no del árabe hispano. Es un chiste, ¿o no? (_o no_ es una coletilla que usa con cierta frecuencia un líder político español. No sé si la emplea para introducir ambigüedad a su discurso o para hacer pensar al oyente).

__________________
Escuchando: Maria Callas, The Flower Duet (Lakmé) by Leo Delibes


----------



## francisgranada

No lo sé si siempre debe ser así, mas regularmente al fonema *w *inicial en palabras de origen árabe o germánico, en el espaňol suele corresponder *gu* (Guadalquivir, Guadiana, guardar, guarir...)

Entonces, _guale ! _


----------



## Istriano

In Brazil the similar word is used for *thanks *but in the past tense: _
valeu_.  (''valió'' in Spanish)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo de la influencia árabe no lo veo por ningún sitio. El vale de despedida en latín ya significaba 'estate bien, con salud', el vale español con el significado de 'está bien', no tiene ninguna dificultad para venir de ahí, como la fórmula de saludo o despedida. En fin, apliquemos la navaja de Ockham y quedémonos con la explicación plausible más sencilla (además de las dificultades fonéticas enormes que ha planteado francisgranada y del hecho que el gallego, nada influenciado por el árabe con el que no tuvo casi contacto, usa la misma fórmula, como también el portugués).


----------



## ryandward

Todavía estaría convencido que la palabra viene del árabe, pero el mensaje que decía lo del paradigma de escribir palabras árabes en español me convenció de lo contrario. Si viniera del árabe se decía "guale" o "guala".

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Fernando

No soy lingüista, pero la relación con el árabe la veo peregrina. 

Como alguien ha indicado antes de 1970 dudo que nadie utilizase "vale" como "de acuerdo", por lo menos en el sentido omnivalente con que se llegó a utilizar. En los años 80 era realmente cansino.

Así que a menos que alguien demuestre que este término permaneció 500 años oculto y resurgió como el Guadiana (este sí, del árabe-latín Wad Anas) me es sustancialmente más sencillo, como ya se ha indicado por varios, que venga de una extensión del uso del verbo "valer" como ser útil o adecuado para algo para dar asentimiento a algo que se dice como adecuado y conforme, sin ser extraordinario, para algo. "Quieres un bocadillo de atún? No me gusta mucho pero bueno, vale."

Personalmente encuentro que hay una tendencia fuera de España a a atribuir todas las peculiaridades del castellano a la influencia árabe, lo que tiene tanto sentido como otorgar las peculiaridades del inglés de Nueva York al holandés o al idioma de los indios de Manhattan.


----------



## cherine

ryandward said:


> Lo único que me hizo preguntaros fue, como dije antes, una mujer persiana dice "vala" cuando dice "wallah".


I'm sorry no one answered the source of this confusion. Persian is a totally different language from Arabic. And the letter و is pronounced as "v" in Persian. 

As for any other influences of Arabic on Spanish, please check the dictionaries first (as required by the rules) then feel free to open a new thread for any other word that is different from the topic of this thread.


----------



## francisgranada

Para concluir, comparemos las palabras _ojalá _y _vale_, desde el punto de vista de origen árabe, para ver las diferencias substanciales:

*Ojalá*

1. La significación de _ojalá _es perfectamente derivable de _law šá lláh_ - "si Dios quiere"
2. La palabra _ojalá _no es derivable de alguna palabra correspondiente romance o latina 
3. La forma hodierna _ojalá _corresponde perfectamente a la evolución de la fonética del castellano: se mantiene la *á* final tónica, en vez de _*š* _tenemos_ *j*_,en vez del diptongo _*aw *_tenemos _*o*

_*Vale *

1. Las significaciones de _vale _no corresponden en absoluto a _wa lláh_ - "y Dios"
 1. La palabra _vale_, sea la forma sea el sentido, corresponden perfectamente a la 3.p.sg. y al imperativo 2.p.sg del verbo _valer_, y a las formas correspondientes latinas _valet_/_vale_. 
2. La forma hodierna _vale, _en el caso del supuesto origen árabe_, _no corresponde a la evolución de la fonética del castellano: se debería mantener la *á* final tónica, y en vez de _*w *_inicial deberíamos tener_ *gu. *_Entonces, en el caso de origen árabe, la forma correcta sería _*gualá *_y no _vale_.

(Y obviamente, como dice Charine: Persian is a totally different language from Arabic ...)


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:

Here in this thread all posts are relevant which _*contribute*_ to the origin of "vale"; I do not know if evidence from Portuguese is relevant here in this thread but it is legitimate to ask whether this could be the case, or to give examples or quotes pointing in this direction, or as well against it.

But please open new threads for completely new questions even if those arose from the discussion here.  (But of course you may link from this thread to any new one about something which would be off-topic here. ) The thread about atún has been split off for this reason.

Cheers
sokol
moderator


----------



## benediktron

I have heard the word "vale" in México. It's not exclusive of Spain at all.   Along with the meanings explained here, in most México it means "sidekick", or "dude". But i think that if it's an Arabic connection, it'd be but closer to "wali", or "waali", due the way Spanish transformed Arabic words.


----------



## bearded

Italian is a cognate language of Spanish, and to us the word 'vale' is perfectly understandable. The verb valere(valer) means 'to be valid, to be true'.  We say 'non vale' for 'it is not valid'.  The Latin verb meant 'to be in good health', hence 'a valid man, a healthy man'.  Vale > it is valid > that is true, I agree.
Why look for an Arabic origin when a natural Latin origin is such a 'valid' explanation?


----------

